# oakley goggles / poc helmet compatibility



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure...the flight decks are large in size. I have a Fornix with Oakley airbrake, not the xl version and it fits well. Let me know when you try it out as I'm interested in the airbrake xl!


----------

